
Interviewing is Broken - skorecky
http://www.stilldrinking.org/interviewing-is-broken
======
skorecky
> _5) Bring them in for a few days, see if they can set up the dev
> environment, assign them some bugs nobody else wants to fix, have them meet
> everyone._

Not crazy about this suggestion. It's not always that easy to just take a few
days off from your current job just to interview for another. Even if you're
getting paid.

